# Saati phu not removing



## Jh2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm sure this question has been asked and answered before, but I cannot seem to find it. I am new to this whole process, in fact have yet to actually produce a single shirt. I have been playing around with my homemade LED exposure unit (seems to work well - owe all the credit to this forum and the great posts I've read here on the subject) and I'm trying to get my exposure times dialed in. Using both chromablue and saati phu. I bought a gallon of cci er35 to clean the screens and it works great for the chromablue however it hardly touches the phu. Before I spend a bunch of money on something that won't work, what is the best remover for the phu? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you lock up the screen? If you put on stencil remover and let it dry it will have the opposite effect and lock up your screen.
We wet the screens, spray remover, let set 30-60 seconds and hit with a pressure washer. We use Saati and Ulano 4 remover


----------



## Jh2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

I cleaned the screens one at a time, spayed with water, then with the remover, waited about 30 seconds and rinsed with a garden hose (with a high pressure nozzle) worked fine for the screens with chromablue, but the saati coated screens left most of the area where the transparency made contact mostly untouched by the remover. I do have a pressure washer, but I think it would be too much for the screens. It is about 3000psi.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*I also use saati emulsion .... and i also use ER 35 for reclaiming. Every now and again the saati emulsion might me a little stubborn ....you need to use your pressure washer. You don't have to get right up in ther 2 inches from the screen. Just get close enough with the nozzle and you will see it come off super easy.*


----------



## Jh2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I used the pressure washer on one of the screens that was messed up, wow they can take some abuse... About 3000psi from less then an inch away. Took about an hour but finally got it clean without damaging the screen at all. I will not make this the SOP for cleaning, just figured it's probably junk anyway so nothing to lose. I have a quart of er2 on the way since a have a gallon of phu on the shelf. Still don't know why it didn't come out nice and easy like the chromablue. Seems like allot of people really like the phu, so I cannot imagine that is supposed to be that hard to get out. Will see once I get the new remover. Thanks again everyone


----------

